# Why post your picture?



## Allegory (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't really get it. I thought people here had social anxiety. I figured more people wouldn't want to post a picture of themselves for judgment by others. At least I wouldn't. :blank


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

So are you saying that people with social anxiety are hermits? 

Because the last time I checked, most types of psychiatric disorders are associated with a spectrum. Not everybody is the same, and my anxiety may not be as bad as yours.

So you may not want to post your picture, but I may not care.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I wish everyone would post a picture of themselves as their avatar. Its cool to know the face behind the post. Although i realize that many people are much too self concious to do this. I don't believe anyone in the world is ugly though, just different. Although i will admit some are more attractive than others hehe


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Allegory said:


> I don't really get it. I thought people here had social anxiety. I figured more people wouldn't want to post a picture of themselves for judgment by others. At least I wouldn't. :blank


lolo I noted during those 1.5 years that most SAS don't have reall SAD!!, most r just shy! need more social skills,,, making friends can be the main thing !!

I use the internet since Sep 1999 and didn't ever never posted any photo of my-self !!!


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

If I could be assured that no one from real life could find me here, I would be more comfortable posting a picture.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Nogy said:


> I wish everyone would post a picture of themselves as their avatar. Its cool to know the face behind the post. Although i realize that many people are much too self concious to do this. _I don't believe anyone in the world is ugly though_, just different. Although i will admit some are more attractive than others hehe


coz u r not one of them,,,,, BTW, ur avatar=too small,, but if u've s spiky dark blond hair= u just look like my worst high school bully! 

(thuoght school/college boys don't like spiky hair anymore!! graduated high school 2002)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Exposure. That's why I do it. I'm trying to get better. That is one _small_ way.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

straightarrows said:


> lolo I noted during those 1.5 years that most SAS don't have reall SAD!!, most r just shy! need more social skills,,, making friends can be the main thing !!
> 
> I use the internet since Sep 1999 and didn't ever never posted any photo of my-self !!!


So if you post a photo of yourself then you don't actually have SAD? I recently tried to commit suicide because my fear of people is so great that i can't even fathom the possibility of getting a job again and having to live through that hell and anxiety again. But i've posted my picture in my avatar, so i guess i'm just shy :roll


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

straightarrows said:


> coz u r not one of them,,,,, BTW, ur avatar=too small,, but if u've s spiky dark blond hair= u just look like my worst high school bully!
> 
> (thuoght school/college boys don't like spiky hair anymore!! graduated high school 2002)


 lol thats a 3 year old picture, i shave my head now as i am balding. And i had my hair like that since i was in elementary school, i was too scared to change it because it would bring attention from people


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Double Indemnity said:


> If I could be assured that no one from real life could find me here, I would be more comfortable posting a picture.


To find you they would need to be a member of the site and actively watching the post a pic thread. If that's where you post it at least. I suppose if you put it as your avatar it's fair game. But they would still need to be browsing the site to see it. At that point I would probably care less if they knew who I was because they are probably facing a lot of the same problems. Why else would they be here?


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

straightarrows said:


> off topic but :search for DHT: high levels/ how to low/ saw palmetto,,,, also try Stresstabs,,, u can find many things that r really cheap in the market...


 Thank you :yes. I'm not too worried about my hair loss though, im perfectly fine with going bald, it doesn't really bother me as long as i have my facial hair hehe


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

huh said:


> To find you they would need to be a member of the site and actively watching the post a pic thread. If that's where you post it at least. I suppose if you put it as your avatar it's fair game. But they would still need to be browsing the site to see it. At that point I would probably care less if they knew who I was because they are probably facing a lot of the same problems. Why else would they be here?


I wouldn't care about them knowing I was on an SA site. But I do share a lot of myself here that I wouldn't want my friends and family to see. You're right about the likelihood of them being here as small. Very small. Have you shown your pic here?


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

I post my picture because I want people to know what I look like. I know it sounds stupid, but I've purposely added pictures to my profile that I think I look pretty bad in. If someone ends up talking to me I want them to know what I look like beforehand so they're no scared away or disgusted once they see me.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

IcoRules said:


> I post my picture because I want people to know what I look like. I know it sounds stupid, but I've purposely added pictures to my profile that I think I look pretty bad in. If someone ends up talking to me I want them to know what I look like beforehand so they're no scared away or disgusted once they see me.


Yeah, I know what you mean. I do have pictures in my profile for friends to see.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

IcoRules said:


> I post my picture because I want people to know what I look like. I know it sounds stupid, but I've purposely added pictures to my profile that I think I look pretty bad in. If someone ends up talking to me I want them to know what I look like beforehand so they're no scared away or disgusted once they see me.


Just saw you're profile. You look great to me


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Exposure. That's why I do it. I'm trying to get better. That is one _small_ way.


^ Mostly this. It feels a little awkward, but it is decisively outweighed by a certain pleasure in symmetry and self-integration. Also, I LOVE being able to see what people look like, and wouldn't want to deny someone such a simple pleasure, knowing how I appreciate it myself. ^^


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

After having ignored on facebook,i dont want people to befriend me on the basis of my looks,i m not a miss universe I know but still want people who love me without even seeing me..


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

IcoRules said:


> I post my picture because I want people to know what I look like. I know it sounds stupid, but I've purposely added pictures to my profile that I think I look pretty bad in. If someone ends up talking to me I want them to know what I look like beforehand so they're no scared away or disgusted once they see me.


Smile! :-D


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Most people who post their picture often probably have a verry, verry light case of social anxiety....or none at all.

Most are probably just a bit of shy.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

successful said:


> Most people who post their picture often probably have a verry, verry light case of social anxiety....or none at all.
> 
> Most are probably just a bit of shy.





SAS guidelines said:


> *Who has Social Anxiety*
> This site is not a competition - it's not about whose particular brand of SA is the worse, who suffers more than whom, or who has the right to call their problems Social Anxiety. The belittlement of others' suffering will not be tolerated.


.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

IcoRules said:


> I post my picture because I want people to know what I look like. I know it sounds stupid, but I've purposely added pictures to my profile that I think I look pretty bad in. If someone ends up talking to me I want them to know what I look like beforehand so they're no scared away or disgusted once they see me.


Ico *does* rule.  And you look good to me, if a little intimidating :b



RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> After having ignored on facebook,i dont want people to befriend me on the basis of my looks,i m not a miss universe I know but still want people who love me without even seeing me..


Yeah same here. I want someone to like/dislike me on what I say/do, not what I look like.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

I've personally posted and unposted photos of myself. :stu


----------



## herz (Sep 12, 2011)

I asked this to an SA member and his response was something along the lines that it is always nice to know who is behind the posts. I currently don't have a picture of me uploaded, but I had several before, which I deleted because of insecurities and fear. However, that does not mean I won't be uploading some anytime soon; I try challenge myself everyday even if that means uploading a picture of me. But as it has been mentioned: I don't want people to make judgements based simply on how I look.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Just saw you're profile. You look great to me


Thank you.



antireconciler said:


> Smile! :-D


Everyone says that, but I don't like my smile 



GaaraAgain said:


> Ico *does* rule.  And you look good to me, if a little intimidating :b
> 
> Yeah same here. I want someone to like/dislike me on what I say/do, not what I look like.


It sure does and thank you, but what is intimidating about me? I've never heard that one before.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Double Indemnity said:


> I wouldn't care about them knowing I was on an SA site. But I do share a lot of myself here that I wouldn't want my friends and family to see. You're right about the likelihood of them being here as small. Very small. Have you shown your pic here?


Yeah, I suppose some information I've give out on here would be a little less than desirable for someone close to me to know that isn't already aware of my issues. Which seems a little unusual when you think about it. If there was ever a meetup in the area people on this forum would probably know me better than a lot of people that I actually know in real life.

I've posted a pic in the "post a pic of yourself right now" thread. I've deleted a few because I was worried someone might recognize me. But I try not to worry about it anymore.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

IcoRules said:


> It sure does and thank you, but what is intimidating about me? I've never heard that one before.


I misread your expression as being more stern-looking (like don't mess with me, stern) than it actually is. On second look, the expression is just serious :yes

Sorry :doh


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

GaaraAgain said:


> I misread your expression as being more stern-looking (like don't mess with me, stern) than it actually is. On second look, the expression is just serious :yes
> 
> Sorry :doh


Oh, okay. I have had a lot of people ask if I'm upset or say that I should smile more, but that's just how my face always looks. I guess I don't come off as a friendly person then :no


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

IcoRules said:


> Oh, okay. I have had a lot of people ask if I'm upset or say that I should smile more, but that's just how my face always looks. I guess I don't come off as a friendly person then :no


Yeah, I definitely get that. I have that same problem :blank. People say I look mean or like I want to kick their ***. It just does not feel natural to walk around smiling all the time so I'm not too sure what can be done about that.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

IcoRules said:


> Oh, okay. I have had a lot of people ask if I'm upset or say that I should smile more, but that's just how my face always looks. I guess I don't come off as a friendly person then :no


I make it a point not to completely judge anyone by their photos. Thus Photos can be photoshoped. And Also I personally don't take good photos. :stu My main reason for not posting my photos as much, is because sometimes things online can get a little strange. And if things go weird, I like to be able to just drop off the face of the earth. Ok for an example, on one site I was on, I got banned. But when they banned me, they decided to keep my profile. And thus they also kept one of my photos.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

successful:1059434001 said:


> Most people who post their picture often probably have a verry, verry light case of social anxiety....or none at all.
> 
> Most are probably just a bit of shy.


Haha yea right.... Ive had SAD, depression, along with insomnia for almost my whole life, I post my pictures but that doesn't mean im just shy, can't judge people and assume you know their level of SA just based on their default. For me, I hate that I look like a teenager, all I get is teased beyond belief from other adults, its ridiculous, they treat me terrible but posting my picture helps me try to accept that I am me, that looking young shouldn't be a bad thing, I have to look in the mirror and face insecurities, look at my default and accept, its hard though. I rather look closer to my age.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I posted pics of myself on my profile, and if you do see me in public lol, let me know, maybe say hi. I'd never ever post pics of myself in that Post a pic of yourself "NOW" thread I despise so much. Too many people post their pictures there, in my opinion, for the wrong reasons. 

Like people who complain when they don't get compliments. That isn't the point of the thread, ugh. It should be used to 'put a face to the username' strictly but instead it is used for other things unfortunately. This is nothing I can control lol, so bahhhh, its the internet, let them eat cake.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think posting a picture here and there means anything at all. It seems pretty boneheaded to dismiss them as "just shy" or to say they can't have severe SA.

Some people post way too many pictures, but that just suggests there are other, uhh, some kinds of issues with them in addition to SA.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Allegory said:


> I don't really get it. I thought people here had social anxiety. I figured more people wouldn't want to post a picture of themselves for judgment by others. At least I wouldn't. :blank


It's about doing something brave in a safe environment.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've posted my picture before, because I am not ashamed of having social anxiety.

In my world, and from my view, it's the rest of the world that has something against me being myself. Not myself being me.

If that sounds narcissistic, I'm not in the slightest. I don't think I'm better than everyone...but I also don't feel that I'm worse off for being shy, or socially awkward, or...whatever. It's people's problems if they have a problem with it, not mine.



IcoRules said:


> I post my picture because I want people to know what I look like. I know it sounds stupid, but I've purposely added pictures to my profile that I think I look pretty bad in. If someone ends up talking to me I want them to know what I look like beforehand so they're no scared away or disgusted once they see me.


Did anybody ever tell you you look like Tori Amos?  Very cute!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think you can either post photos and not post anything too personal or too inflammatory. Or you can post whatever you want but not post photos. If you do both you are asking for trouble. I would worry what someone upset or obsessed with you might do with those photos. I enjoy talking about sex and politics, but if I posted my pics I'd feel quite inhibited to say certain things.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

How does posting a picture of yourself possibly mean that you have a "lesser form" of social anxiety? Why should we be faceless individuals? I've seen plenty of people's photos and no one is hideous. There is no reason to hide if you don't want to. I don't post my picture anymore, but back in the day when I communicated with a lot of SAers I did. I wanted them to know what I looked like, and I wanted to know what they looked like.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Okay, okay. I'll post my real picture.

I was having a bad hair day that day, though, so be warned!


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

cakesniffer said:


> I wanted them to know what I looked like, and I wanted to know what they looked like.


Why is that though? I've never gotten that... This is a serious question, btw. I'm trying to understand it as everyone I meet online is obsessed with trading pics but I really don't care too much how people I chat with online look since I don't actually know them. It doesn't really make a difference to me but I seem to be in the minority.

Sorry if this question seems dumb.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

GaaraAgain said:


> Why is that though? I've never gotten that... This is a serious question, btw. I'm trying to understand it as everyone I meet online is obsessed with trading pics but I really don't care too much how people I chat with online look since I don't actually know them. It doesn't really make a difference to me but I seem to be in the minority.
> 
> Sorry if this question seems dumb.


Well, these were people I communicated with on a daily basis, some for many years. I'm not sure what others do, but I never sent a picture the first time I chatted with someone. But for the people that I actually considered a friend, sending them a picture seemed only natural. And of course I was curious what they looked liked. It's funny how what you imagine in your mind is quite different from what the person actually looks like.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

cakesniffer said:


> Well, these were people I communicated with on a daily basis, *some for many years.* I'm not sure what others do, but I never sent a picture the first time I chatted with someone. *But for the people that I actually considered a friend, sending them a picture seemed only natural. And of course I was curious what they looked liked. It's funny how what you imagine in your mind is quite different from what the person actually looks like.*


Ah okay, thanks  I would have felt like a douche asking this elsewhere


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Because I don't hate myself.

I also like to know what the person I'm talking to looks like, and I imagine that other people feel the same way.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I have severe SAD and still posted pic of myself, but it is not surprising to me why some of you wouldnt. This is probably the only occassion, where my location far away from everyone else on this site benefits me - i can post whatever i want without the risk of being identified. That is why i dont mind posting pics of myself.. 

It is always nice to put a face to a post.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

IcoRules said:


> I post my picture because I want people to know what I look like. I know it sounds stupid, but I've purposely added pictures to my profile that I think I look pretty bad in. If someone ends up talking to me I want them to know what I look like beforehand so they're no scared away or disgusted once they see me.


I don't post photos in public for privacy / anonymity reasons, but I will send them once I'm talking to someone. I do the same though in that I send kinda ugly photos. I don't want to mislead with deceptive photos, and I rather they leave me alone if they are repulsed by my looks. Sending ugly photos often acts as a superficial people filter.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

On an IM client, I've grown over the paranoia of showing my face to those I met online. Took years. In recent months, I finally decided to put my picture up on Facebook. And tbh, this thread makes me want to put my picture up on here, and on that PYP thread. But considering some of the things I've posted on here, which I haven't told anyone, ever, I'm not sure if I will.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

as many people have already mentioned, the reason i use a picture of myself is because im not ashamed of who i am nor am i that afraid of being recognized. there are plenty of pictures of me on facebook where others tag me and if im OK with people seeing me on facebook, i ought to be OK here as well since this forum is a much truer reflection of who i am anyway. if someone here were to judge me because they thought i was ugly or whatnot that doesnt reflect poorly on me, it reflects poorly on them.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> I've posted my picture before, because I am not ashamed of having social anxiety.
> 
> In my world, and from my view, it's the rest of the world that has something against me being myself. Not myself being me.
> 
> ...


Thank you. No, I've never been told that, but I have been told by multiple people that I look like Chelsea Clinton though and once the Mona Lisa :b



wrongnumber said:


> I don't post photos in public for privacy / anonymity reasons, but I will send them once I'm talking to someone. I do the same though in that I send kinda ugly photos. I don't want to mislead with deceptive photos, and I rather they leave me alone if they are repulsed by my looks. Sending ugly photos often acts as a superficial people filter.


This is pretty much my reason too.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I think you can either post photos and not post anything too personal or too inflammatory. Or you can post whatever you want but not post photos. If you do both you are asking for trouble. I would worry what someone upset or obsessed with you might do with those photos. I enjoy talking about sex and politics, but if I posted my pics I'd feel quite inhibited to say certain things.


Oh my god, komorikun. This is so true. This is also why I have no plans to friend anyone from here on Facebook.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> I don't think posting a picture here and there means anything at all. It seems pretty boneheaded to dismiss them as "just shy" or to say they can't have severe SA.
> 
> Some people post way too many pictures, but that just suggests there are other, uhh, some kinds of issues with them in addition to SA.


:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll never post my picture here, besides I rarely allow my picture to be taken so I only have a small handful of them anyway.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd be more than fine showing my picture to a person I got to talking with through IM or whatever. But posting up a picture for any and all to see? No thanks.


Not that I'm vain enough to think that anyone cares either way.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

People have varying levels of SA. Some people have mild anxiety, while some struggle with more intense SA. 

Plus, not every situation triggers anxiety the same in all of us. Some people feel anxious in large groups, while some feel more anxious talking to people one on one.

Same goes for posting photos. Some people will be comfortable with it and some will not. Some will force themselves to post photos as an exposure exercise. Everyone is different. Doesn't mean people who are comfortable with it don't have SA.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Nogy said:


> I wish everyone would post a picture of themselves as their avatar. Its cool to know the face behind the post.


So the whole world can know I'm a porn addict who goes to hookers when I have the cash and I spent 2 years locked up in an insane asylum?


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Allegory said:


> I don't really get it. I thought people here had social anxiety. I figured more people wouldn't want to post a picture of themselves for judgment by others. At least I wouldn't. :blank


And lots of people don't - that thread with people's pictures only features some of the members of the entire forum


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

Nogy said:


> So if you post a photo of yourself then you don't actually have SAD? I recently tried to commit suicide because my fear of people is so great that i can't even fathom the possibility of getting a job again and having to live through that hell and anxiety again. But i've posted my picture in my avatar, so i guess i'm just shy :roll


Exactly!
Social anxiety is different for everyone and just because you can post a picture of yourself doesn't mean you don't actually suffer from it.

I've suffered severely with it for years, I once even spent 6 months locked inside my house never leaving, never opening the curtains and cowering in fear everytime the door bell rang or the house phone rang. Even at those times, where my anxiety was at it's worst I could post a picture of myself online.

Pictures aren't really a representation of reality. You can take several pictures of yourself and choose your best one, and then post it... it's nothing like being out in the social world and worrying about what you look like in front of others, worrying about your expressions, or the way you look from different angles.

In reality my body image is really bad... I sometimes cry in front of the mirror before I leave the house just worried sick at the thought of somebody seeing me. It often stops me from going out at all. 
But as a photographer, I know how to take a decent picture of _anyone_ so the pictures I have of myself are carefully taken and I take them and put them online to make myself feel better... also as a photographer I find that self portraits are a great way to express my thoughts and feelings.

Social anxiety is not the same in everyone, and for somebody to say that only their version of social anxiety is the right one is far from correct.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Anxiety when interacting with other people != body image issues


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I would post my picture so my SAS friends and acquaintences could know me better, if it weren't for the fact that I'm paranoid about someone in real life stumbling across it. 

Although my SA is relatively mild now, even when it was at it's worst (I basically couldn't do work or school due to extreme anxiety and panic attacks), it never inhibited me much online.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Metal_Heart said:


> Pictures aren't really a representation of reality. You can take several pictures of yourself and choose your best one, and then post it... it's nothing like being out in the social world and worrying about what you look like in front of others, worrying about your expressions, or the way you look from different angles.
> 
> Social anxiety is not the same in everyone, and for somebody to say that only their version of social anxiety is the right one is far from correct.


Yes. :clap


----------



## Mokxie (Nov 16, 2011)

Metal_Heart said:


> Exactly!
> Social anxiety is different for everyone and just because you can post a picture of yourself doesn't mean you don't actually suffer from it.
> 
> [...]
> ...


This. Social anxiety is different for everyone. Personally, sometimes I can post pictures, sometimes I can't. And I always obsess over which one I think is the best and then I might find it ugly later anyways. =/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

So I can have high self-esteem. I really do have S.A.D because my sister said that she thinks I have it worse than her. She said she used to have it but not anymore.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

i can post pictures all day long, even ones that would be rather unflattering, but getting on cam, jeez i try nearly everyday and can only stay on for about a minute....


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

puffins said:


> i can post pictures all day long, even ones that would be rather unflattering, but getting on cam, jeez i try nearly everyday and can only stay on for about a minute....


:rub


----------



## Mokxie (Nov 16, 2011)

puffins said:


> i can post pictures all day long, even ones that would be rather unflattering, but getting on cam, jeez i try nearly everyday and can only stay on for about a minute....


Oh God, even worse than webcams is when people want you to actually talk. I can sit with my webcam on just fine but when they want to talk - not type - I freeze up. I hate it and I hate using the phone. >.<


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

Mokxie said:


> Oh God, even worse than webcams is when people want you to actually talk. I can sit with my webcam on just fine but when they want to talk - not type - I freeze up. I hate it and I hate using the phone. >.<[/QU thats so weird, im the opposite, i can use the mic just fine, no anxiety about it, maybe some awkwardness on topics sometimes but no anxiety.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Allegory said:


> I don't really get it. I thought people here had social anxiety. I figured more people wouldn't want to post a picture of themselves for judgment by others. At least I wouldn't. :blank


I was thinking the exact same thing the other day. I just don't want to be judged. Might post a pic someday.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

So I can attract all the ladies with my good looks.

Honestly, I do it because it is like exposure therapy. It helps me shake the feelings that people don't care how I look or won't judge me negatively.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

cause all the hot women love to show themselves off to me, duh.

Not sure why guys post though, not interested.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

To try to make the conversation with others on this site more real and to see what the person I am talking to looks like to make the conversations seem more real. I posted my picture, and it doesn't change the fact that I still have the same amount of social anxiety. Some people have more anxiety in certain situations than others. Someone might not be able to post their own picture but my feel comfortable talking on the phone or being a crowded places. It all depends on the individual.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

nycdude said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing the other day. I just don't want to be judged. Might post a pic someday.


This is part of why I've started to, it's good exposurish therapy I think.



kenny87 said:


> cause all the hot women love to show themselves off to me, duh.
> 
> Not sure why guys post though, not interested.


No one is posting their picture on this board for your singular delight.



ShinAkuma said:


> To try to make the conversation with others on this site more real and to see what the person I am talking to looks like to make the conversations seem more real. I posted my picture, and it doesn't change the fact that I still have the same amount of social anxiety. Some people have more anxiety in certain situations than others. Someone might not be able to post their own picture but my feel comfortable talking on the phone or being a crowded places. It all depends on the individual.


Yup! I really didn't want to for a while, so I did it to force myself to do something against my anxiety. Putting faces to posters is kind of nice too, you seem more real to a certain degree since your picture is in your avatar. Though, everyone with an avatar is more recognizable than people without. It helps develop personality either way, something text doesn't always do unless you have a very specific or eccentric writing style.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Double Indemnity said:


> I wouldn't care about them knowing I was on an SA site. But I do share a lot of myself here that I wouldn't want my friends and family to see.


 It's amazing how many people just don't get this. I have actually come across people who live less than five minutes from me while just casually participating on forums.

I didn't tell anyone where I lived. Someone just piped up and mentioned that they lived in a certain town. The internet is a vast place with many people but running into someone you know may not be as unlikely as most people think.

There's at least one search engine that can search the web for pictures similar to or identical to a sample picture. A facial recognition search engine may not be too far off. Who knows what the future holds in terms of technology?


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Honestly, I'm more afraid of being judged for the fact that I posted a picture of myself, than for what I actually look like. I've done it a few times, but that feeling gets to me, so I end up deleting it. Maybe I'll post one and leave it there someday, I dunno. I suppose it doesn't matter either way. 

If I had a life and knew people, I'd probably be nervous about someone potentially recognizing me here, but as it is, I really don't need to worry about that.


----------



## standing in the rain (Sep 23, 2011)

I joined this site hoping to relieve some of my social anxiety. I posted my picture because allowing people to see me makes interactions on this website more like non-internet interactions with people. I can't hide my appearance when I walk down the street or have to speak in front of a group of people then why should I hide it on this site. For me it would be easier to interact with people if I could always be anonymous/faceless voice. I also did not think I would be judged for putting up a picture because other people on this site also have social anxiety.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

I am so attractive that not showing my photos online would be an injustice to humanity.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

> No one is posting their picture on this board for your singular delight.


and once again, a sas user shows his apparent inability to distinguish between sarcasm and reality, really kills the atmosphere around here.


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

I always forget my avatar is a picture of me.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> I like how I look but I don't like everyone looking at me.


That is why you took your pics off? No more creepin for me.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*LOL, I don't think it is because of my SA it is because I have really bad self-image issues,lol being plus size people tend to judge first! Not bothering to see if there is a reason for it, I just found out my thyroid was outta twack all these years and my doctor just put me on a pill for it and I have already lost weight because of it....... so maybe once I lose some more I will post one..... *


----------



## dlennr (Jul 6, 2007)

I personally came to this forum to have a safe place to vent and discuss my problems with anxiety. This is part of my life that is separate from the rest, and I wouldn't want anyone I know to find me on here. Also, I think it's nice to have my thoughts heard w/o any possibility that I will be judged based on my looks.


----------



## GONZOGR8 (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't think I have ever taken a good pic in my life. I don't like the way I look and can imagine what others may think. I have been skinny all my life and it has made me self conscious. I only have one pic in my profile because i really want to connect with people and I hope it will help relieve some of my anxieties.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

I'm housebound so VERY high anxiety but I have my pic as my avatar because I like seeing who I'm talking to and extend others the same courtesy. I don't need or want compliments so I don't post in the member pic thread, my avatar is only pic people here will see of me. 

As for someone IRL finding me here (unlikely) and outing me as having SA, like I give a f**k!


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

No.


----------



## Ukane (Nov 16, 2011)

What's not to get? Anxiety varies from person to person. Like one person said someones anxiety may be higher or lower than yours. I don't really care what people think of how _I look. if people want to post a picture of themselves let them._


----------



## sammichiaki123 (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't think someones anxiety levels should be judged by the fact of whether they post a picture or not. Despite me posting a picture, I have very low self-esteem and I don't think I'm beautiful. I don't like the thought of people looking at me walking down the street, it makes me nervous. But it's me, and I want to try and be open as possible on here so I can find some resolution within myself.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Allegory said:


> I don't really get it. I thought people here had social anxiety. I figured more people wouldn't want to post a picture of themselves for judgment by others. At least I wouldn't. :blank


Because I am already hardened by judgement in real life and I don't really mind when someone judges my looks, either negatively or positively.

Also, I don't have anxiety but I am socially avoidant.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Vanity, need for approval from others, need for attention from others.


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

I just want to know what people think of my appearance.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Double Indemnity said:


> If I could be assured that no one from real life could find me here, I would be more comfortable posting a picture.


This.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

secreta said:


> I just want to know what people think of my appearance.


I would say that you're universally attractive. 

I couldn't handle any negative reactions to my picture. I would be in therapy for years dealing with that ****.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

sammichiaki123 said:


> I don't think someones anxiety levels should be judged by the fact of whether they post a picture or not. Despite me posting a picture, I have very low self-esteem and I don't think I'm beautiful. I don't like the thought of people looking at me walking down the street, it makes me nervous. But it's me, and I want to try and be open as possible on here so I can find some resolution within myself.


Same here.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I think its a extreme way of saying it, loads of people are more confident over the internet, but saying that if i was guarenteed no one would find out Id still not post a picture up, I hate having photos of myself as it is lol. But overall Its probably 99.9% of people who have Sad on this site, the others might used to of had it but apart from them I still would be surprised if theres not one random person who is fine.

-Wierd thing though is that id say the average person on this site is better than the average person on looks, it could be easier to post if your better looking but it surprises me.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

I've posted pictures in my profile before. I've made them public or just where you would have to be my friend on here to see them. I've also posted pictures in the picture thread, but I've only done that in the middle of the night when I was drunk, and I immediately deleted them when I woke up lol.


----------



## milo2020 (May 22, 2011)

I have some form of social anxiety, and I don;t know why I upload my pictures, just copying others...only people on my friends list here can see them though..I seem to feel more comfortable putting photos of me because everyone has the same or similar problem, so I don't feel too bothered....It's not public because I rather not everyone seeing them.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

because they are hot


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

My confident on here is no different than what is in real life. I even feel judged on here based on my profile. Anyway, when I joined here in 2010, I did use a picture of myself as my avatar at first.I eventually took it down though due to anxiety. However, I use a "profile picture" on my page.Sometimes I get nervous leaving up, because I feel like I'm getting judged based on my looks,race, and skin color on here. But,it's whatever. I have never posted in that Post a Picture of you thread in my 3 years on here though.




lonelyjew said:


> Vanity, need for approval from others, need for attention from others.


Yeah, most people who post pictures of themselves as their public avatar or on this site in general tend to get more profile views too. I'm not saying that this is their intention, but I've been here for 3 years and that's just what I've noticed too.I guess it helps to have a face with a name?


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I guess to let know others who you are in a sense? I don't care if people post there it doesn't make me annoyed. contrary to that I actually find it really nice that people post pictures, because to me, it makes them seem more "real" and less scary. I also think taking pictures can be fun, so why not. 
Me? I post pictures here b/c I want people to know me as me!  anddd it's the only private section where people who aren't from SAS can't see (I'd be terrified to post as my avatar) lol I don't think it has anything to do with anxiety either b/c my anxiety is HORRIBLE irl (I can't maintain eye contact without stumbling on my words) but I think I try to be more open here.......actually I AM more open here, because we are all here for the same reason.
Anywho I think it helps people to post pictures b/c it pushes people out of their comfort zone for a little bit. Kind of like a small small step to fighting your anxiety in a way.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

To form a firmer connection with the online community. It's human nature.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Double Indemnity said:


> If I could be assured that no one from real life could find me here, I would be more comfortable posting a picture.


Yep


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Double Indemnity said:


> If I could be assured that no one from real life could find me here, I would be more comfortable posting a picture.


If a person isn't logged in this forum, you can't browse parts of the forum. the member photo gallery section especially. It wouldn't present itself as a easy task to find and 'expose' a person for all intents and purposes would be too much for anybody to go out of their way like that.

But I completely understand the aversion with exposure.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Most of us are hoping for positive judgment.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Well people have different anxiety levels and different self images too

I wouldn't say I have SA but I can definitely relate to a lot to people here, and I never really had a friend in high school except one ego tried really hard to get to know me...

Anyways I post a picture because I am pretty confident in my looks so I don't really care, and sometimes I just like to participate in the post a picture of yourself thread

Some people do it in attempt to get a confidence boost in their self image

If you asked my 5 years ago how I felt about my looks, I would of said I'm far and ugly

I always had my myspace or fb photo as one of my pets, because I always hated the way I looked in photos

I gradually started liking the way I look as I got older and changed my styles and stated going to the gym

And posting a picture on myself on a site like this or getting feedback on Y!A helped a lot actually

This question is kinda like saying "why post at all, I thought people here had SA, how do they post" the answer is similar...hell there are people on here who are too afraid to participate in any threads on here and just lurk, it's just different anxiety levels


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

I've got anxiety issues about being seen, which is why for a time I used a photo of myself as my avatar. It was sort of like exposure therapy.

My paranoia about my appearance was proven to be exaggerated as no one even commented on my photo, and I didn't notice any difference in how they were responding to my posts.

After that I took the picture down, and I don't plan on putting it back up. I don't want people to pass judgment on me based on how I look, but with it not having been a negative experience I do feel a little bit more confident about my appearance.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Why not


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Social anxiety is a strange beast, for me I can put up videos on the Internet, post a picture here, and be fine so long as I know it is not going to be a focal point for the Internet. When you post a picture, you are in control of how you look, what you are doing, etc. 

Now I wouldn't do a live video conference, nor would I allow myself to be put on video by someone else, unless I had a chance to edit it. The level of control you have over what you want the world to see of you is unlike being in person, in front of a crowd where you can really goof up.

Anywhoo, this thread is old and I doubt the OP is even hanging around anymore


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I posted a pic of myself once just to see if I had the guts to do it. I actually want to post more but alas, dat procrastination. :lol


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

When I post pics online it's to get heaps of compliments.

Now I prefer to have my personality amazing as it is speak before anything else.

On the topic of pictures, I was taking a drive this weekend and I notice this guy stick out his head and turn to look over at our car. I assumed he was going to ask for directions, but he ducks his head back in, then turns a little out of view, takes his camera, and positions it my way...

You know I used to get offended by these things, but I'm just hoping the pic turned out good


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

calichick said:


> When I post pics online it's to get heaps of compliments.
> 
> Now I prefer to have my personality amazing as it is speak before anything else.
> 
> ...


Maybe he wanted a photograph to show to the highway patrol to citation your mad driving skills :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

monotonous said:


> because they are hot


Well then


----------



## blu xo (Dec 27, 2012)

I had an account w another SA site before. If I put a pic up, more people chat with me, accept friend requests I send, profile pg got more views, etc., otherwise I was invisible. I don't really care about that now. Anyway, I haven't posted a pic here yet partly bc I'm scared to be recognized by someone I know or something and just partly bc of some insecurities


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

To show off my beautiful face : )


----------



## App (Jun 28, 2013)

Nogy said:


> I wish everyone would post a picture of themselves as their avatar. Its cool to know the face behind the post. Although i realize that many people are much too self concious to do this. I don't believe anyone in the world is ugly though, just different. Although i will admit some are more attractive than others hehe


==================================================
Blimey Nogy; Your pic looks like you've been struck by lightning!!
Agree with you though coz we are all beautiful in our own way. I'm still trying to upload my pic ( I look like "Convict 99"!!


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

If we have SAS or a disorder that is similar to it, doesn't mean we need to be faceless people, maybe we want people to know who they talk to with on the other end better than seeing an avatar


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

moroff said:


> Maybe he wanted a photograph to show to the highway patrol to citation your mad driving skills :b


Maybe that's true......if I was driving in the first place. :blank


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't like posting picture of my face. Maybe my family jewels. It is less likely to be recognized.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

I like to put faces to the bull **** people say online... So I figure, since I enjoy it, why not give that option to other people?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

All of the girl's who post pictures of themselves here are gorgeous and I don't want to be the odd one out.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Cause we can.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Because they want confirmation that they´re hot.


----------



## Shyassasain (Aug 23, 2014)

I like how it's all half naked guys who work out that post.
It should be named "POST A PICTURE OF YOUR ABS RIGHT NOW"


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

cuz i look goood


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Monotony said:


> Well then


What in the....


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

I'm not sure...but I noticed most members that posted their pictures don't participate much in other threads other than post your pic kind of threads.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

At first I didn't want to post any picture of myself but after some time I just said "screw it, what can happen?" and I did it.
Though I begin to regret it, for a particular reason.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

because....Public approval. 

I wouldn't post my picture on a public forum. I don't really welcome feedback on my appearance.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Because the internet is all about getting people to look at you these days, anxiety or not.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I would rather cut off my own testicles and hang myself than post my ugly as all hell face on here. Some of you would literally go insane from the sight of me. Think of Medusa but worse.


----------



## Loner007 (Sep 6, 2015)

rude


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, I don't think I will ever post my full picture on here. I'm so hideous. Hopefully I won't be on here too much longer.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I want people to say I look attractive/cute. to stroke my own ego.


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm pretty positive I'll never post my picture.



iCod said:


> Some of you would literally go insane from the sight of me.


:lol


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Seegan said:


> :lol


It aint funny pal, it's a serious health risk and I'm doing you all a favor. :bah


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

For me, I had an FB account...and was able to keep all my pics there...since I deleted it, this I my new place for storing my pics. 


I just want to hold on to something.


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

iCod said:


> It aint funny pal, it's a serious health risk and I'm doing you all a favor. :bah


Ha, well when you mentioned medusa and said people would be driven insane at the sight, I immediately thought of something like this, and couldn't stop laughing. :laugh:

*THE ENTRANCE*










*THE REACTION*










I don't know about you, but I would love to approach people like that in real life and scare the **** out of them.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

jim11 said:


> I'm not sure...but I noticed most members that posted their pictures don't participate much in other threads other than post your pic kind of threads.


ikr, i wonder... :sus

But yeah, you can have SA and still feel good about your looks, but unfortunately that's not the case for many of us.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

2Milk said:


> ikr, i wonder... :sus
> 
> But yeah, you can have SA and still feel good about your looks, but unfortunately that's not the case for many of us.


Indeed.

I would give everything I have to look half as good as the members on this site. ****. Sometimes I wonder how some of you have SA when you are so damn good looking. Like damn. I would have so much confidence of I looked as good as you guys do.


----------



## Indiligent (Sep 7, 2015)

I did it because I want people to know who they are talking too. I thought about not doing it and that is the easy route but I'm trying to overcome my social anxiety.


----------

